# Couple of new rooms



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Well here is framing for a couple of rooms I'm renovating in my timber frame home. Had to re-stump the floor and now it is nice and solid. Gonna make storage space in the attic so have lowered ceiling from 11 foot to 9 foot.

Will post pics over the coming days as I make further progress.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sounds interesting. 
But let's see the timber frame.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Sounds interesting.
> But let's see the timber frame.


It is timber. Due to termites in Australia most of our structural pine these days is T2 which means it is treated and has a colour coating. It may, in pictures or from a distance, be confused with steel framing. These frames I nailed by hand because my framing gun was out of commission. 

New gun now so will be using that for the rest.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Just an update on the progress. Room one has wall bracing and ceiling / floor to attic will be done today. 

A few small details to attend

1) flooring so we can get into the room

2) windows, including cutting siding / weather board opening for second window

3) cover hole in roof where old brick chimney used to be. 

Ok so I need to hang some sheet, paint, carpet and sparkie (minor details)

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looking good. Looks like your making progress 
Can't wait to see it all finished up.


----------



## Gougher (Jun 22, 2012)

What is the age of this original structure? Nice images of your project.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Gougher said:


> What is the age of this original structure? Nice images of your project.


My understanding is the house started as a homestead on a farm about 10 miles n/e around WWI. some time around WWII it was sold to cover family debt and transported to the town of Jerilderie, New South Wales, where it stands till this day

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I was hoping to show off some progress, now I see why my wife has been nagging me ..... not much to show  


I got a floor / ceiling in

With a number of project on the go ill try to have the windows in this room and the trim to the ceiling by end of school holidays which have just started. 









And yes I need to cut a hole for the second window too

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

On this side I have extended the replacement floor after some restumping. 











Ok so in the foreground is another project. An old table which needs some major restoration as some in their wisdom desired to laminate the top somewhere back in the early 80ies by my estimation. That will be another post one day. 

Now the room off to the right is the one from the previous post. 

Off to the left is the other bedroom. Slight technicality there. As the astute might notice I need to drag the window opening across to the right by about 4 ft and down about 10 inches.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Dave The Turning Cowboy


It seems the dialogue never came out. As you can see I couple of hiccups if you want to take a dump at the moment. No floor to stand on and no dunny to flush. Well we'll fix that soon I hope, we might even put glass in the window and a fly screen.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

You are doing a great job Dave.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

mat 60 said:


> You are doing a great job Dave.


Thx Mat. I have to try and make some serious progress in the next few weeks. Takes a while when you do it virtually all on your own. There were like 25 stumps to be dug out and replaced and then I was away a month as our daughter just had a baby.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

This is my daughter helping out. Work is getting serious. I think my youngest girl wants her new bedroom.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

She's an angel Dave. You are so blessed my friend!


----------



## GroovyMambo (Jun 10, 2012)

Keep up the good work Dave. Took me 10 years to do everthing myself in my first home many years ago. The house was from 1910 and everything had to be redone. At the same time I was working 2 jobs had a wife and 4 kids. Took me 10 years but everything you can imagine was replaced and remodeled.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

GroovyMambo said:


> Keep up the good work Dave. Took me 10 years to do everthing myself in my first home many years ago. The house was from 1910 and everything had to be redone. At the same time I was working 2 jobs had a wife and 4 kids. Took me 10 years but everything you can imagine was replaced and remodeled.


Thx, had the house since 2008 but only started to fix it this year other than a bit of jack and pack soon after we moved in. The brick piers were barely a course under the surface of the ground. The house had moved so much that doors would not open and close. After finding a point to work from some section of the house had to be jacked up 6 inches and some was still 2 inches too high. 

Going through the entire house now, it will be 'new' by the time I finish. My wife will divorce me if I take more than 2 years I think. I will be working on it any time I have no work (self employed here). We have 5 children ( from 10 myths old to 20 yrs old ) living at home ATM plus a 3 wk old grand daughter

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> She's an angel Dave. You are so blessed my friend!


Yes I agree, she is my little precious one, she is so petite and gorgeous, just like her mother.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I feel your pain on remodels..my first little girl is due in December and my wife had me build a fence around backyard, remodel the kitchen, and convert my computer room into a nursery. Almost done with kitchen.

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

PhilipCollier said:


> I feel your pain on remodels..my first little girl is due in December and my wife had me build a fence around backyard, remodel the kitchen, and convert my computer room into a nursery. Almost done with kitchen.
> 
> PCollier -the forever rookie-


Do you have any threads on your progress. 

Make the most of now till December cause you'll be busy after then. Nothing beats being a parent.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Heh looking forward to it. No threads on it. Never remodeled anything before so kinda trying to keep from beating my head against the wall...



















This is the pictures of the before and after of the floor and drywall. We had a water line blow earlier this year and it destroyed the 4 layers of wonderboard the previous owner had laid down.

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

The painted version is a definite improvement on the previous two. I'm lucky to be in the building industry so am able to do almost all myself

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Im doing it myself..except replacing the sliding glass door...getting help this weekend for that. Friend tore one out of his house whole and gave it to me.

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Internal or external door, timber or aluminium. Either way they aren't too hard to do, with a little help you'll do fine. Keep the camera handy 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Public holiday today. Finally got back to it, almost a year since I started lol. And it's ok my wife has not let me forget lol drip, drip, drip. 


Anyway what I can say is corner wall is lined and I might rape the joins about 11 tonight. Positing pics tomorrow I hope.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Proof of life ...









As promised









Getting plastered









All being well ... it will get 2 more coats today.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! Dave, now that looks sweet!!!! I almost forgot about this thread. 
Cool!!!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just found this thread Dave. You're doing good. Took me 4 years to do my addition on my house. I did it all myself, except the shingles and the drywall. Keep up the good work bud.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Hope to have it painted next weekend 

Thx for visiting.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Finally a couple of coats of paint, on the ceiling anyway



















Progress at last, mind you if it were any slower I think my wife would call it evolution.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I do like those windows. Looking good.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Thanks ray


Just got the windows primed, now it is raining. I hope it is straight up and down rain. Sounds like it is setting in. 

More pics tomorrow I hope. Should get the walls done. Hoping no water damage.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Finally a couple of coats of paint, on the ceiling anyway
> 
> Progress at last, mind you if it were any slower I think my wife would call it evolution.


I am very familiar with my own slow progress on certain projects. Looking good. A coat of paint always improves the look. :thumbsup:

I notice you run the drywall joint horizontal. Do you have any wood or reinforcement behind the joint? Convention in the US is to run vertical on a stud. Have to be careful to get the joint as close to the centre of the 1 1/2in stud as possible.

After a cold start to spring, we are now due for several days in the 90's. Glad to see the sun, but may change my mind by next week. LOL


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

In Australia that is the way sheets are run with the exception sometimes being office partitioning. It really does not matter if it has anything behind it or not but again are method of construction we have a row of noggins (trimmers) which do line up in this case with the join. They do not always line up but in majority of cases they probably do. 

Started raining just after I painted the windows. Now I would welcome some sun.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Glad to see you make some progress Dave. 
Looks great man!!!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Ok paint is basically done, carpet in and so is the boy









20 million screws later I had his bed together


----------

